# Vacation Headboat Suggestions.



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

I'll be in Tampa area end of march. Do anyone have a good halfday headboat suggestions or websites. Also what is the target species.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

sorry to add on to your post, but I will be visiting Ft. Myers Fla. in Feb. and would like the same kind of info.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Here's the list

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=9028&highlight=Head+Boats

(What's Running, Where, & When) 
http://www.captainzac.com/gpage12.html


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

Good looking Kozlow, that will help get me started and its up to me to do what I do best.


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Good Luck to Ya . Just let us know how you make out.


----------



## gwaud (Apr 14, 2003)

pics and all


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Here's another:

http://www.vortexcharters.com/


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

I am going down to the Tampa area to fish
in a week. I am scheduled for a 44-hr Gulf
of Mexico Trip on the Viking Starship but
I also plan to round out my catch by going
on a few half day trips for grunts. People
down in the Tampa area have told me that
almost all of these boats are good for the 
half day trips but the miss virigina seemed
to get the most rave reviews. 

missviringiadeepseafishing.com is the web 
site.


Miss Milwaukee II Tarpon Springs - Full & Half Day 727-937-5678

The Viking Starship - Tarpon Springs - Full & Half Day 727-938-5300

Dolphin Deep Sea Tarpon Springs full & half day (727) 937-8257

Flying Fish Fleet Sarasota full & half day (941) 366-3373 

Hubbard's John's Pass full & half day (727) 393-1947

Apollo Crystal River All Day Trips (352) 795-3757

Thunder Spring Hill full & half day (352) 597-3900

Queen Fleet Clearwater full & half day (727) 446-7666

Double Eagle Clearwater full & half day (727) 446-1653

Gulfstream II Clearwater Full & half day (727) 442-6339

Miss Pass-A-Grill St. Pete Beach full & half-day (727) 367-9833

Sea Treck Ft. Myers full & Half Day (941) 765-7665


----------



## woodsnwater (Feb 10, 2005)

I have been out with the Flying Fish Fleet a few times and done pretty good.I would go on a full day rather than a half day though.On half days they mainly just catch trash fish,Unless you like to catch grunts.Whoops!!!I mean "Key west snapper".  Try to get there a little bit early and get a spot on the stern. On full days you got a better shot at Legal grouper,bigger mangos, and more fishing time. Just my.02 cents


----------



## Talapia (Apr 27, 2003)

Hello woodsnwater, 

I actually like grunts! 

P.S. Welcome to the board. 




> I also plan to round out my catch by going
> on a few half day trips for grunts


----------

